# Happiness is...



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay guys, post pictures that go along with "Happiness is." Here's some of mine!

Happiness is...

Working on that peanutbutter filled kong...










Sleeping next to your sister after not seeing her for a month...










Self explanatory!!










Bliss!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Holding that puppy for the first time that you know will be yours for the next two years...










Chewing on the rope toy...










And finally, happiness is...

Blitz!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

What a sweet thread!

I'll give it a try...

Happiness is...

Your very first day with your new puppy...










Resting after a hard day of playing in the mud...










Not looking the least bit guilty about shredding the newspaper...










The look of happiness on your best friends face after a nice long walk...


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Aww, how cute!! I love the one of Eddie in the mud.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Happiness is...

... Peaceful cohabitation. And it only took a full year. 










(Still waiting for the other cat to get used to Beavis, though.)


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

The first snow of the season


----------



## Clay (Aug 8, 2007)

Taking time to smell the flowers =)


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

^_^Aw, how cute!


----------



## *goldenretrievergal* (Jun 21, 2007)

Happiness is playing with your best friend...


----------



## rsculady (Jun 23, 2007)

Swimming with your new best friend....










Napping with your best friend....


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sitting down around a bowl every night and eating grass with your family.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Fun is chewing on a kong for the first time









"Protecting" your first bear









laughing at daddy for making silly noises and faces









Knowing where to look when daddy says "want a treat?"


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Having a shadow...


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

^^ that is an awesome pic!!


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

This is a size test.....I promise, dog pics coming.

Happiness is...fresh clean towels, still warm from the dryer!


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Naps with mommy and Oscar the purple octopus!


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Squishing in for a nap with your best friend


----------



## Veltish (Jul 29, 2007)

taking a "cool down" nap on the cold spot around the toilet.









.. just letting it all go









sharing a cool hole on a hot day with your best bud


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

A good nap


----------



## Shelly_236 (Aug 15, 2006)

A sunny spot to relax..










Christmas morning










Our new baby that will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

... a new toy.










And being secure enough in his masculinity to have a purple bobo. Or being colorblind. Whichever.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Lorina said:


> ... a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, we just got Dakota one of those and she loves it. She carries it all over the house like a little baby.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I am too old and dumb to figure out how to add pics  If someone can help? I tried the "Insert Image", but it's asking for a URL...I have them all in Photoshop...not on a web page. If someone can help this old fart, I have some great photo's that I wanna share...thanks!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Go to http://www.photobucket.com and create an account and you can upload your pics there. Once the pics are uploaded there will be a bunch of writting and stuff under the pics and look for the IMG Tags and then right click in that area and then click on copy and then click on paste when you post a reply here.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I will give it a try!
Thanks!!

I think I may have done it! Just a test?

Happiness is...

Puppyhood









Woo Hoo...here's some more  



Making friends









Freedom of Opinion:


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

The feeling of a job well done...









Looking up to someone...


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

... Playing soccer and getting muddy.



(very poor quality video - it's hard to hold a camera and leash while running and kicking a ball without kicking the dog)


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm addicted now...

Happiness is...

Knowing Mommy is there to save you


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha, so I guess you discovered the wonders of photo bucket. lol


----------



## cnipupraiser (Aug 11, 2007)

Playing in the Pool in the Summer heat!








Paul - Male L/P Cross - 









Rei - Female Black Lab









Going PLaces with your family!


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

Happiness is running loose in the snow...









Happiness is making mummy proud!









Happiness is... WEAVE POLES! (I can't get over her odd obsession with weaves )











Happiness is also licking her PB filled kong, playing fetch, napping and tunnel races, no pics available. Sorry.


----------



## GreyhoundGirl (May 23, 2007)

And I just have to post this...

*Unhappiness* is being awoken in the middle of the night by a flash because Mommie wanted to see what you looked like while you were sleeping.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

GreyhoundGirl said:


> And I just have to post this...
> 
> *Unhappiness* is being awoken in the middle of the night by a flash because Mommie wanted to see what you looked like while you were sleeping.


That's a familiar look!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Lorina- I know the feeling. Eddie and I play "soccer" all the time. However, Eddie is now jealous because Beavis has a REAL soccer ball. Eddie is stuck with a slightly deflated basketball. I told him that maybe Santa would bring him one for Christmas and he feels a little better. LOL!!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Ha ha, so I guess you discovered the wonders of photo bucket. lol


hehehehe! Yes...yes I did! That is an awesome tool! Thanks! Now...I gotta go resize and name more photos...beware Gogforums.com!!  

I love this place!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

BellaPup said:


> Making friends


That's great. All you need are some Batman captions saying *"BAMF"* or *"POWIE"*


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> That's great. All you need are some Batman captions saying *"BAMF"* or *"POWIE"*


That's a GREAT idea! Oh boy...that could start a whole thread in itself!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I could do it, if I have your permission to edit the pic.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Mdawn said:


> Lorina- I know the feeling. Eddie and I play "soccer" all the time. However, Eddie is now jealous because Beavis has a REAL soccer ball. Eddie is stuck with a slightly deflated basketball. I told him that maybe Santa would bring him one for Christmas and he feels a little better. LOL!!


Eddie shouldn't feel bad. It's not Beav's ball, it's one someone left down the park. If he had his very own soccer ball, he'd never, ever stop playing with it.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

...tennis balls.








[/IMG]

Only for about three throws, though, which is as long as it takes for his Shar Pei side to remind his Lab side that fetch is really too silly of a game for his dignified self.

...finally having a yard of your own.










...taking a break from work to look over at my dog and seeing this:


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Those were great! Thanks for the laughs!


----------

